# How to Make a Patch



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

This might be an Embroidery 101 question, but I was hoping someone could share on how to make a patch? I have the design that already looks like a patch (i.e. it has a satin stitch border) and have sewn it out on several items, but now the customer wants actual patches made. Can someone give me a basic tutorial on the best way to go about this and what materials I will need?

So grateful for any help you guys can provide!

Sydney


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi TwoSocks,

I'll have a go at a Sunday lunchtime reply.

You can stitch onto twill or badge felt depending what you want as an end result and how much of the badge will be covered with stitching i.e. 100% covered or just 10% of maybe text on twill.

For your edging I'd double up your border with a second satin stitch over the first and half the size of the main satin to strengthen the edge. Zigzagging your stitching to fit. Depends on your software as to how long this takes!!!

You can cut out your patch with a soldering iron. Use glass as a backing and simply cut around the edge the stitching.

Backing for the twill I use either a mesh type or solid or both applied via a heat press.

Hope that's enough to start you off...

P.S. With badge felt you would leave an edge for the badge to be stitched onto the garment you would NOT cut the felt away to the stitching.With twill you WILL cut the twill away to the edge of the stitching. You might want to stitch an outline round the felt to give you an accurate cut line.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

twill from www.twillusa.com or buy the blanks from a place line www.enmart.com 

if you don't have a merrow machine then satin boarder and cut out around it. heat the edges to seal them. we use a fusable mesh on the back to keep fraying down and then use fuse-n-bond to stiffen it up. 

here is a good video on how to do it. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcOlFSkGaWo[/media] 



here are some links
How to Embroider On Blank Patches - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies

http://www.allstitch.net/department/fusenbond-fusible-transfer-film-for-applique-patches-10400.cfm?killnav=1


----------

